# CA20E Fuel Requirements



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

After some research I discovered the Stanzas used to use the CA20E engine...

My question is reguarding a CA20E in a Multi, however. What fuel does the engine require? My friend has an '87 Multi and he claims it requires premium fuel. But after looking here on the board, there is nothing which leads me to believe that such a low-key fuel-conservative engine would require anything better than regular.

Does it need premium?


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Call your local Nissan Dealer.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

It uses 87 pump gas...I have one


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks. I wonder why he uses premium, though... I'll have to remember to ask him next time I see him.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

My CA20E runs on 95 oktan... corrected the ignition or whatever to make it do so though..
I think they originally should run on 97 containing bled, wich is rare for gas stations in Norway. (sucks).


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Runs on normal 87 octane....i ran premium once and could feel the cat under the floor getting hot


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

My friend had his share of problems with the vehicle, and it guzzled that high-octane gas he was feeding it. He recently ditched it for a '99 Sentra, which we know takes 87 octane. He loves the difference in money saved on gas.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Ranex said:


> My friend had his share of problems with the vehicle, and it guzzled that high-octane gas he was feeding it. He recently ditched it for a '99 Sentra, which we know takes 87 octane. He loves the difference in money saved on gas.


of course it guzzled it...wrong gas will do that. it cant burn all of it


----------

